# configuración perdida [solucionado]

## Theasker

Hace poco vi que había salido la versión definitiva del gestor de ventanas enlightenment e17 y me decidí a probarlo, pero no superó a mi xfce4 y después de volver a mi escritorio de siempre, algunas cosas habían cambiado. Ya no se montaban los dispositivos usb automáticamente y no tengo los permisos tampoco para apagar el sistema desde mi usuario, tengo que hacer halt desde root. 

Creo que es es algo de gksu y permisos

```

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] 31342592 512-byte logical blocks: (16.0 GB/14.9 GiB)

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sdd: sdd1

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  4 21:21:29 Theasker64 kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jan  4 21:21:31 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jan  4 21:21:31 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jan  4 21:21:31 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 6

Jan  4 21:21:31 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: unregistering device

Jan  4 21:21:31 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: unregistering interface 1-1.1:1.0

Jan  4 21:21:31 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Jan  4 21:21:31 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100
```

gracias anticipadas y saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Pudiera ser cualquier cosa pero creo que no seria mala idea reemerger fuse, para ver por donde respira.

----------

## Theasker

na de na, lo he probado y nada, pero tiene que ser algo de fuse (creo) casi seguro.

----------

## gringo

que yo sepa xfce usa gvfs para el automontaje, que a su vez llama a udisks/udev. Asegúrate de que tienes udev habilitado para thunar.

por los permisos, al igual que gnome, xfce4 usa consolekit y/o policykit para esto por defecto. Comprueba las uses del paquete xfce-base/xfce4-session e instala thunar-volman, creo que hay que instalarlo a la fuerza.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

he mirado y he reinstalado todo lo que me dices y sigue igual.

Voy a seguir la guía de consolekit y/o policykit a ver si se ha "desconfigurado" algo. También tengo instalado xfce4-session y thunar-volman también lo tengo instalado.

Voy a revisar /var/log/messages a ver y que saca cuando meto y saco un pendrive y qué pone también cuando le doy a salir y se inhabilitan todo lo que es apagar, reiniciar, suspender y todo lo que necesita permisos de root.

Gracias y ya voy contando

----------

## Theasker

Pos no veo nada que yo entienda claro que sea el causante, no se muy bien dónde buscar

```
Jan 20 19:20:32 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jan 20 19:20:32 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jan 20 19:20:32 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 6

Jan 20 19:20:32 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: unregistering device

Jan 20 19:20:32 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: unregistering interface 1-1.1:1.0

Jan 20 19:20:32 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Jan 20 19:20:32 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: USB quirks for this device: 2

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: udev 7, busnum 1, minor = 6

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0204, idProduct=6025

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: usb_probe_device

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb 1-1.1: adding 1-1.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 kernel: drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 mtp-probe: checking bus 1, device 7: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.1"

Jan 20 19:20:36 Theasker64 mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 7 was not an MTP device

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ChipsBnk Flash Disk       2.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 1035008 512-byte logical blocks: (529 MB/505 MiB)

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sdd: sdd1

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 20 19:20:37 Theasker64 kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

----------

## Theasker

al hacer un emerge -e se ha resuelto todo por obra y arte de magia, ( como odio que se solucionen las cosas sin saber como)

Gracias a todos

----------

